# Dirt 2 installiert - was fange ich mit Games for Windows Live und Rapture 3D an?



## RubenPlinius (9. Februar 2010)

hallo leute

ich habe heute die steam version von dirt 2 (amd coupon) installiert

dabei ist auch games for windows live (gfwl) und Rapture 3D installiert worden - beides habe ich bisher nicht genutzt und weiß nicht wozu es gut ist

gfwl ist mir dahingehend klar: es wird für den multiplayer und die ranglisten benötigt, richtig?
aber wenn ich mir mein profil anschaue, dann stehen unter meinem namen GP oder irgendwelche solche punkte - was sind das für punkte und wozu kann ich die brauchen?
und auf der xbox muss man ja für den online service zahlen - ist gfwl gratis? ereilen mich nicht auf einmal unerwartete folgekosten?
was kann ich mit gfwl noch anfangen? (außer spiele kaufen)
gfwl kann ich ja über das spieleinterface in dirt 2 nutzen - kann ich die gfwl software (die sich bei mir unter windows - start findet) von meinem pc installieren? oder muss die draufbleiben?

und was ist dieses Rapture 3D? es hat was mit dem sound zu tun, soweit hab ichs schon überrissen
aber wozu braucht man das? mein sound hat bis jetzt mit jedem spiel funktioniert...
ich nutze eine G35 fürs spielen und 2.1 boxen für den anderen "kram" den man so am pc hören will...hat rapture 3d da irgendeinen einfluss?

was fang ich mit rapture 3d an? kann ich das deinstallieren? kann ich das für sonst irgendwas sinnvoll nutzen?

ich bin ratlos und freue mich über euren rat!

herzlichen dank!
salut=)


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2010)

Grundsätzlich gilt: Beide Programme müssen auf deinem Rechner installiert sein, um einen ordentlichen Gebrauch von Dirt 2 zu ermöglichen. 

GFWL: Nein, Games for Windows Live ist völlig kostenfrei im Gegensatz zu Xbox-Live. Mit den G-Punkten kann man irgendwie derzeit gar nichts anfangen, soweit ich das sehen. Man kann sie wohl gut vergleichen mit den Erfolgspunkten in World of Warcraft -- sie sind da, aber eigentlich sinnlos. GFWL wird auch von anderen Spielen (DoW II, GTA IV, Batman AA) derzeit genutzt und muss installiert sein und dient gleichzeitig als Kopierschutz.

Rapture 3D Sound: Dieser Rapture Treiber sorgt dafür, dass du diesen durchaus gut klingenden 3D-Sound von Dirt 2 dir anhören kannst. Eine Deinstallation ist zwar möglich, es könnte aber evtl. zu Problemen führen mit den Spiel. Das kleine Programm sorgt für einen verbesserten 3D-Sound, besonders in Dirt 2 bei den Motoren. Verschiedene Einstellungen findest du im Treiber-Menü.


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. Februar 2010)

wenn ich dawn of war 2 kaufen würde (was ich überlegt habe) dann würde die gfwl implementierung genauso aussehen wie bei dirt 2 oder? (oder muss da gfwl extra gestartet werden, so wie zb steam)

und hat rapture auch auswirkungen auf andere spiele die ich habe? (hdro, cod 6 mw2, torchlight)

vielen dank schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2010)

Die GFWL-Implementierung sieht überall genauso aus.

Rapture 3D-Sound hat nur dann einen Einfluss, wenn es direkt vom Spiel unterstützt wird, soweit ich weiß.


----------

